# The new mercedes-benz c 450 amg sport



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The new C 450 AMG Sport 4MATIC is based on the most powerful production model of the C-Class, the C 400 4MATIC. The engineers have revised many technical features of the new AMG sports model. Their objective: a high level of authentic driving dynamics geared towards the Mercedes-AMG C 63. To this end, a host of suspension components were adopted from the top-of-the-line V8 model. The driver also feels the DNA of the C 63 in the application of the engine and transmission management.










Other standard equipment features of the C 450 AMG Sport 4MATIC (excerpt):
◾ADAPTIVE BRAKE
◾ATTENTION ASSIST
◾Audio 20 USB multimedia system
◾COLLISION PREVENTION ASSIST PLUS
◾ECO start/stop function
◾ISOFIX child seat attachment system
◾Sports pedals

Additional AMG optional extras (excerpt):
◾5-double-spoke light-alloy wheels painted titanium grey with a high-sheen finish, tyres of size 225/40 R 19 on 7.5 x 19 rims (front) and 255/35 R 19 on 8.5 x 19 (rear)
◾5-double-spoke light-alloy wheels painted high-gloss black with a high-sheen finish, tyres of size 225/40 R 19 on 7.5 x 19 rims (front) and 255/35 R 19 on 8.5 x 19 (rear)
◾Multi-spoke light-alloy wheels painted titanium grey with a high-sheen finish, tyres of size 225/40 R 19 on 7.5 x 19 rims (front) and 255/35 R 19 on 8.5 x 19 (rear)
◾Multi-spoke light-alloy wheels painted high-gloss black with a high-sheen finish, tyres of size 225/40 R 19 on 7.5 x 19 rims (front) and 255/35 R 19 on 8.5 x 19 (rear)
◾Performance seats (lower seating position, more contoured seat shape for enhanced lateral support with integral head restraints and AMG badges) 
◾designo leather seat upholstery
◾Lugano leather seat upholstery
◾Carbon-fibre/aluminium trim with light-tone longitudinal-grain


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Yuk, ugly. From that angle it looks like a cross between a Sang Yong Rodious and a hearse.


----------

